# Image chargée avec IB marche avec le simulateur mais pas sur



## Prod (23 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Afin de ne pas toujours tester mon appli sur simulateur, j'ai voulu la tester sur device. Et là, comme prévu, j'ai quelques différences.
La première est un non chargement des images placées dans une UIView sous IB. Les autres chargées dans le code par imageNamed, imageWithData ... sont bien chargées.

Le nom des images est le meme que dans le dossier de l'appli (pas de différences de majuscules).

Mon erreur :  Could not load the "localisation.png" image referenced from a nib in the bundle with identifier "com.yourcompany.Capi"

Je pense que cette erreur a été résolue plusieurs fois mais je ne trouve pas de discussions répondant à ma situation. Tous liens ou toutes aides sont les bienvenus


----------



## devservlet (25 Novembre 2010)

Prod a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Afin de ne pas toujours tester mon appli sur simulateur, j'ai voulu la tester sur device. Et là, comme prévu, j'ai quelques différences.
> La première est un non chargement des images placées dans une UIView sous IB. Les autres chargées dans le code par imageNamed, imageWithData ... sont bien chargées.
> ...


Va dans la plist de ton appli et mets y le nom de la bundle que t'as mise lors de la création de ton certificat, il faut que tu y mettes exactement la même. tu devrais avoir 
	
	



```
com.lenom_bundle_mis_dans_certificat.com
```


----------



## Prod (26 Novembre 2010)

J'ai mis les bundle à Capi et bundle identifier à com.yourcompany.Capi

J'ai toujours le meme message d'erreur : Could not load the "homepage2.png" image referenced from a nib in the bundle with identifier "com.yourcompany.Capi"


----------

